# LAGSD Girls DA Open Tryouts



## LA Galaxy San Diego (Jul 10, 2019)

LA Galaxy San Diego Girls Development Academy Teams are hosting open tryouts for all age groups (listed below) throughout July & August for the upcoming 2019/20 USSDA season and we are inviting you to attend.

*U14* (2006)
*U15* (2005)
*U16* (2004)
*U17* (2003)
*U18/19* (2001/2002)
If you are interested in trying out for any of our girls age groups listed above then please fill out this form or contact: girlsda@lagalaxysd.com

*WEBSITE:* http://da.lagalaxysd.com


----------

